# Rate this chadpreet



## Phad (Feb 10, 2019)

Daily remember you can’t lookmax without a good starting base


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 10, 2019)

Phad said:


> Daily remember you can’t lookmax without a good starting base



Jesus T-Series version


----------



## Afrikancel (Feb 10, 2019)

Phad said:


> Daily remember you can’t lookmax without a good starting base


Chad/10


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 10, 2019)

wtf is that frame jesus lol
his proportions are whack


----------



## Phad (Feb 10, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> Jesus T-Series version


I wish I could 100x like this


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 10, 2019)

Fucking 0 Lmao.


----------



## androidcel (Feb 10, 2019)

@shitskincurry mogs him


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 10, 2019)

He mogs me to hell and back.


----------



## Kenma (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Phad (Feb 10, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> He mogs me to hell and back.



U said ur a trucel. What does that mean, can’t find it online


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 10, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> He mogs me to hell and back.


Srs? How do you compare to jsanza?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 10, 2019)

Phad said:


> U said ur a trucel. What does that mean, can’t find it online


means he's incel because of his looks, and the flaws are very difficult to fix


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 10, 2019)

Phad said:


> U said ur a trucel. What does that mean, can’t find it online


It means I'm a step below incels. Incels are failed normies; anywhere from 3 to 4.4/10. Truecels, like me, are sub 3. I am a 2/10 Jew-nosed curry male. For truecels, plastic surgery is our only hope. But since I don't want plastic surgery, I'm technically a voltruecel. 



Sc22 said:


> Srs? How do you compare to jsanza?


Yes, man. Jsanza is white, and he has a normal nose. So he automatically mogs me, no questions asked.


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 10, 2019)

His face is like indian eggman


----------

